# Correct my wiring diagram



## Travdude (May 11, 2009)

There was nothing that I could see in the .doc you posted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice blank document. That part uploaded properly but now you need to add some information to the document.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Test run. Have a new post with pics and info


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Where is the post with photos?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

new thread "try again correct my wiring " 2.42pm Aus eds time


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

Can't read invisible


Albano


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Try this thread:- Third time lucky ( I hope) Yesterday at 9.07am Aus eds time








Correct my wiring diagram 
poprock1 
Today 04:37 AM
by albano ​







Correct my wiring diagram 
poprock1 
Today 04:37 AM
by albano ​


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Still got nothing.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

gottdi said:


> Still got nothing.


Hello all I see he has post on this thread http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56243


Albano


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

I will get help with my uploading ; sorry for wasting your time. Euthanasia should be compulsory at 60. No, at 61,; no, at 62; no, at 63; no, at 64; no, at 65; no, at 66!


----------

